# MPC Roadrunner kits



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Overlooked in the excitement, Round2 also announced the reissue of the three MPC Roadrunner kits!

RoadRunner and the Beep Beep T
Wile E Coyote and his Wile E Willys
Roadrunner and the Rail Rider

BRIAN


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats cool (I guess) I never saw those before. I wish they would reissue the MPC 6 million dollar man and bionic woman kits


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Guys...MPC's Haunted Mansion and Pirates kits.


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

Here you go:









BRIAN


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

What's that Werewolf looking car? That's awesome!


----------



## 1bluegtx (Aug 13, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> What's that Werewolf looking car? That's awesome!



The Night Crawler

BRIAN


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I wouldn't mind a Road Runnner kit of just the bird.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

AMT Ertl reissued Mummy Machine not too long ago. I had that as a kid...

I still don't know why they can't reissue the Pirates kits. Revell just reissued the Disney Peter Pan Pirate Ship as a generic Pirate Ship, and Glencoe put back out the old Strombecker Disney Tomorrowland TWA Moon Rocket sans any reference to Uncle Walt...


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I wouldn't mind getting a TWA Mars Liner but the Glencoe site says they are sold out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Glencoe is a weird company. They don't make more than two kits at any one time... so their stuff comes in batches. Lately they put out the USS Oregon and WW I Sub Chaser... You just have to wait and see what they issue/reissue. Aparently they don't have the capacity to run all their molds at the same time.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Those Coyote & Roadrunner kits are so fun looking! I never knew they existed. Now the Dutchess & myself have some more to build! :thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

djnick66 said:


> AMT Ertl reissued Mummy Machine not too long ago. I had that as a kid...


Yeah, the Mummy Machine, and Creepy T were issued sometime around 98 or 99.
And they were both glow kits.
Lots of fun.

http://www.tylisaari.com/models/mummachine/mummymach.htm


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

TAY666 - They were re-issued....but you're right about the time frame.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

I don't remember that Werewolf head, but I want one!

I remember seeing ads for the Roadrunner/Wile Coyote kits but never had them. I will be picking them up for sure!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I have the road runner kits , colored plastic, they are snap kits,
like to see wacky races cars from mpc.

Randy


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have no interest in the Roadrunner kits,but the Nightcrawler kit is awesome. I bought one off ebay,but it was kind of a glue bomb,but restoreable. They did not reissue it with the Creepy T,and Mummy Machine,they shoulda though. With original boxart,of course. HM and POTC kits too!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd love to see that build-up Moonman!


----------



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

*Road Runner & Coyote*

Has anyone heard anything on when these will be reissued.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Moonman27 said:


> I have no interest in the Roadrunner kits,but the Nightcrawler kit is awesome. I bought one off ebay,but it was kind of a glue bomb,but restoreable. They did not reissue it with the Creepy T,and Mummy Machine,they shoulda though. With original boxart,of course. HM and POTC kits too!


They did reissue the Mummy Machine recently. As a matter of fact, the closest "local" Hobby shop to me (Avenel Hobby) had a whole stack of these marked down to like $7.00 he was trying to get rid of. That doesn't really build my optimism for a Nightcrawler re-release but who knows.

The one unique quality of the Mummy machine is it comes with Deep-Dish Crager rims that you rarely see on car models.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> They did reissue the Mummy Machine recently. As a matter of fact, the closest "local" Hobby shop to me (Avenel Hobby) had a whole stack of these marked down to like $7.00 he was trying to get rid of. That doesn't really build my optimism for a Nightcrawler re-release but who knows.
> 
> The one unique quality of the Mummy machine is it comes with Deep-Dish Crager rims that you rarely see on car models.


I picked up both he Mummy Machine and Creepy T at a mall toy story back around 2000.
Did they run them again since then, or has your store just been sitting on them all this time hoping they would sell?


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Tay there was a stack of those right next to a stack of PL Cyclops kits (without Chariot) with about the same layor of dust on them, so they could well be there from 2K.
I don't recall seeing the Creepy 'T'. Now this thread has my wheels turning and I may swing down there pick one up.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

The Mummy Machine is a fun little kit
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/mummachine/mummymach.htm
Since I don't really do cars or hardware, I don't get into pimping them out, or making them look too real.
I wouldn't mind getting a Creepy T.
The one I picked up at the same time as the MM was for my son. So He has that somewhere.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Another bizarre treasure made passe...*

I've had the Rail Rider Road Runner for quite some time now. One of those that was a disassembled builtup, on the back burner awaiting restoration. Now we can all go out and buy a new one! Mixed blessing, glad we can all have one now, but i no longer have something unique. Happening quite a bit lately. Got to keep it in a positive light, but i do wish some more of the newer stuff would come our way.


----------

